# Throbbing pain in collarbone



## Hera

For a few days I've had some soreness and throbbing in my left collarbone. If I press on it, it feels bruised but I can't see a bruise Also, usually after a nights sleep I often feel tightness across my collarbone so need to click it by stretching, but since this collarbone pain, this stretch doesn't do anything - I still feel the tightness.

Has anyone had anything similar to this or know what why I have it?

Before anyone says 'see a GP' I'm going to see one next week if nothing improves. It's just bothering me right now.


----------



## lxm

May sound simple, But I recieve this at work with a slight burning tied in the the throb which is due to a part of a vest strap rubbing with weight applied, It couldnt be a bag you have been wearing ? or a bra strap or something ? or even posture ?


----------



## Hera

lxm said:


> May sound simple, But I recieve this at work with a slight burning tied in the the throb which is due to a part of a vest strap rubbing with weight applied, It couldnt be a bag you have been wearing ? or a bra strap or something ? or even posture ?


Nope, wouldn't be anything that I'm carrying and I've had the same bust size in ages so there isn't any change there. Also, it hurts further in to my neck from where my strap is.


----------



## Dazza

Sounds to me like you've gone and pinched a nerve.

If you can find it, give biofreeze gel a shot this stuff actually works unlike 99% of the freeze gels out there.

It should at least give you a decent bit of kip, my shoulder has been driving me nuts on cycle and this stuff was a godsend.


----------



## Davidmc1961

Do you do dips mate?

I have a smiliar issue left collar bone, dropped the dips and its getting better.


----------



## Dazza

Nah i hate dips, it feels unnatural to me anyway.


----------



## Hera

Cheers for the input guys. I'm still at a loss but the pain is significantly less at the mo.


----------



## lxm

Have Lorian give you a loving massage


----------



## BodyBuilding101

could be a nerve as mentioned or a pec/shoulder strain? i've currently strained my pec minor/delt attachment and i can feel the pain in my trap/collar bone/shoulder and pec are....what i mean is just because the pain is located in the collar bone the cause may be else where etc


----------



## monkfish

It won't be anything to do with the collar bone, I get it a bit and think it's a trapped nerve as mentioned. Rest it for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Hera

It's all good now thanks..the pain has gone


----------



## HAWKUS

i get this evey time i do barbell press for some reason


----------

